# Как обуваться после операции на позвоночнике



## Веронника (29 Окт 2016)

Интересует методика обувания.


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2016)

ВЕРОННИКА написал(а):


> Да интересует методика обувания


Используйте длинную обувную ложку (рожок), старайтесь выбирать обувь без шнурков.
Не отказывайтесь от помощи близких, если есть такая возможность.


----------



## Веронника (29 Окт 2016)

Дома то помогут, а на работе? Интересует методика обувания сапог, можно ли делать все это , наклоняюсь уже, как то плохо у меня с наклонами.


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2016)

*ВЕРОННИКА*, смотрите, как я обуваю высокие сапоги: расстёгиваю молнию, отворачиваю голенище, ставлю сапог на пол, при помощи длинного обувного рожка стопу засовываю в сапог - всё это делаю стоя.
Затем наклоняюсь, расправляю голенище и застёгиваю "молнию" (выберите, как удобнее Вам) -

 

Я уже давно свободно наклоняюсь, но стараюсь поставить ногу на возвышение и застегнуть сапоги в таком положении.
Ну, а Вам, наверное, удобнее будет действовать так, как я описала.
Может быть ещё кто-нибудь предложит что-то из своего опыта.


----------



## Веронника (29 Окт 2016)

La murr написал(а):


> *ВЕРОННИКА*, смотрите, как я обуваю высокие сапоги: расстёгиваю молнию, отворачиваю голенище, ставлю сапог на пол, при помощи длинного обувного рожка стопу засовываю в сапог - всё это делаю стоя.
> Затем наклоняюсь, расправляю голенище и застёгиваю "молнию" (выберите, как удобнее Вам) -
> ...
> Я уже давно свободно наклоняюсь, но стараюсь поставить ногу на возвышение и застегнуть сапоги в таком положении.
> ...



Спасибо за ответ, сапоги евро, молния не на весь сапог, придётся учиться наклоняться или лучше сесть на стул и сидя сделать всё это? Правильно ли это будет?


----------



## La murr (29 Окт 2016)

ВЕРОННИКА написал(а):


> Спасибо за ответ, сапоги евро, молния не на весь сапог, придётся учиться наклоняться или лучше сесть на стул и сидя сделать всё это? Правильно ли это будет?


Я думала о таком вопросе.
Т.е. сначала сапог надевается, затем застёгивается "молния".

 

Если Вам для этого удобнее сесть, почему бы и нет?


----------



## Веронника (29 Окт 2016)

Да, речь вот именно о таком виде сапог.


----------



## sholdi (10 Фев 2017)

Всем привет. Очень актуальная тема. Тоже мучилась этим вопросом. Сначала я решила отказаться от сапог с молнией, но без молнии нормальные найти не удалось. Купила низкие сапожки на молнии и длинный рожок. Поначалу у меня тоже не получалось застегивать, но со временем я принаровилась. С левой ногой то у меня проблем не было, а вот с правой (был парез) было труднее, поэтому застегивать правый сапог мне труднее до сих пор. Я сначала надеваю сапоги с помощью рожка, затем ставлю одну ногу на возвышенность, другую ногу  отставляю немного назад и сгибаю в колене вниз, рукой дотягиваюсь до молнии. Но на работе возвышенности нет, поэтому там у меня другая техника,  приходится опускаться на колено (как на картинке выше), чтобы дотянуться до молнии. А снимаю я так, стоя держась одной рукой за что-нибудь, поднимаю ногу сгибая колено вверх на сколько возможно, и второй рукой дотягиваюсь до молнии.


----------

